# NE Arkansas....



## GADawg08 (Dec 29, 2016)

anyone out there or headed up in the next few days? We are heading up Jan.6 and the forecast is calling for snow and a high of 38 the whole time we're out there...should be interesting


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 29, 2016)

Sad state of affairs right now. Has been all year.  Back today, was gonna stay awhile but decided not to waste any more time until (or if) it gets right.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 29, 2016)

I'll be up that way for the next week. I'll give you a report of what I see


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 29, 2016)

Leaving on the 7th.


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Here right now.*

0 yesterday. Non worked. Saw a good many early. But nothing wanted to work. 

3 today

Need better weather up north to get a push of fresh ducks. 

You probably will have to chase them for a day or two to find some.  Should get better as the season goes on towards the end.

All about the timing. May be right with the snow and cold weather.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 30, 2016)

Went ridding this afternoon. Ducks are slim but geese are thick. Specks all over


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 31, 2016)

just spend 3 days in NE AR would have been a bust if we didn't spend some cash on a self guided hunt in a rice field. the couple days we hunted the timber was a bust didn't even pull the trigger. but the rice fields provided 3 nice bull sprigs and all three are getting mounted. the guys we leases a pit from said that the ducks are still in Iowa! Iowa still has yet to freeze over and really push the birds south.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 1, 2017)

Got home from Newport late Friday night. Unless something changes don't waste your time. Hunted 3 mornings and 2 afternoons. Killed 9 total.... Few high flyers here and there and that's it... Plenty of snows and specks in the area though.


----------



## mojo02 (Jan 2, 2017)

We were a little further south, but shot limits (five hunters) on Friday morning.  With the clouds and rain Saturday was a little slower but still managed 17.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jan 2, 2017)

On the way home from Pocahontas area. Killed limits this morning along with some black ducks and teal. This was in the timber. There are a pile of ducks in the area but they are stale as month old bread. We had 3 good hunts out of 4 days.


----------



## nighthawk1122 (Jan 3, 2017)

I was in Newport Friday-Sunday and we saw a good number of ducks on saturday. The cold front coming in should be good. You should be in good shape.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 3, 2017)

im in Quitman county Ms and we killed them pretty good today ... from all the shooting it sounded like we weren't the only ones !!! Hope tomorrow is as good as today !!! Cold is coming


----------



## dom (Jan 3, 2017)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> On the way home from Pocahontas area. Killed limits this morning along with some black ducks and teal. This was in the timber. There are a pile of ducks in the area but they are stale as month old bread. We had 3 good hunts out of 4 days.



i've heard some good things about timber up there right now.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 10, 2017)

we got back from Delaplaine yesterday....everything was froze up. We never fired a shot. Saw a bunch of ducks headed south Friday evening when we got settled in the lodge. We saw a few groups of geese and one group of ducks when we went riding around Sunday. We rode to Ashbaugh and it had a ton of ice as well but the birds were still thick in there


----------



## dom (Jan 10, 2017)

GADawg08 said:


> we got back from Delaplaine yesterday....everything was froze up. We never fired a shot. Saw a bunch of ducks headed south Friday evening when we got settled in the lodge. We saw a few groups of geese and one group of ducks when we went riding around Sunday. We rode to Ashbaugh and it had a ton of ice as well but the birds were still thick in there



man that sucks. just spoke with a guy who spent a week up there and they spent all night keeping their holes open. Lot of work but they limited every day.


----------



## GADawg08 (Jan 10, 2017)

dom said:


> man that sucks. just spoke with a guy who spent a week up there and they spent all night keeping their holes open. Lot of work but they limited every day.




yeah we busted up a hole friday night and kept it open until Sunday evening but there just wasn't any birds. But that's the luck of the draw I guess.....we were just a few days too late


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 10, 2017)

Been real hit and miss out there all year.  More miss than hit.  For what it's worth, I've busted holes in frozen fields and/or ran ice eaters what seems like 100's od times.   For every 100, you'll generally get a shoot good enough to pay off 1 or 2 times.  For the most part, they leave when it's frozen too hard to feed.


----------

